# Back Leg Issues



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Duncan, our 9yo Shep/mix has been having problems with putting weight on his back legs--like when jumping or getting up from laying down. He can it just takes a little longer than before. 

Other than that, he's good. He's running, playing, etc. We thought it was arthritis so we began giving glu/chro tablets but it's still there. I don't think it's in his hips, but maybe his knees.

anyway, we have a vet appointment next Thursday. Poor old fella! Age sucks.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

def. get hip and spinal xrays done. Oxana started doing that, she ended up having lumbo-sacral stenosis. Only remedy is surgery but at 11 yrs old, I'm not putting her thru that. Get xray to know what you're dealing with and good luck!

I've got 2 seniors now (lost 1 earlier this year), and yes it sucks.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

It could also be a back issue or a nerve issue. I agree that you want to do diagnostic testing. The good news is that there are many products out there that can help your dog. An orthopedic bed also helps a lot! 

Chama is on 4 different herbs and supplements plus a grain free food (and that's just for her arthritis!). Just adding a gluc/chondroiton supplement may not do much, especially if you're just giving the standard amount. She is on double and triple doses of her supplements!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks guys! 

At his last physical in June he had a little arthritis and the supplements worked, now I'm wondering since it's actually a winter here (as in colder than normal, even though he stays inside a lot) if it's kicked it up a notch. 

At his appt last year, out vet told us about laser therapy for arthritis and said the results are amazing. 

I guess we'll have to see what Thursday brings. I bought some max strength glu/cho tablets but he won't eat them, I think it's the smell. I have to hide them in his food (which he then avoids) or chopped up with a chpped up blue buffalo treat biscuit. 

I think he just wants a biscuit and making me hide the tablet in it so he gets a biscuit.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

But did they do xrays last june?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

There is a lot of info in this post on supplements, herbs and mediciations:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post940160


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

They didn't do xrays, it was "minor" and appeared to disapate with the supplements. 

I'm pretty dang sure he'll be getting the full work up next week.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I would request it if they don't offer it. Almost every vet I know will say arthritis on an older dog. Spondylosis isn't just regular arthritis, it's where the spine fuses together to form a solid bridge. 
http://www.web-dvm.net/spondylosis.html

Lumbo-sacral stenosis is arthritis but by a bridge that goes under the pelvic bones. 

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+1569&aid=456

so without xrays, really hard to tell. keep us posted!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Lord, I hope he'll be fine...I'll post an update next Thursday...


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

So our vet visit went pretty well. After the exam, our vet said he wanted to try some Deramaxx and Dasuquin over the weekend/first of the week and see how Dunc does--in case it is arthritis, which he's leaning towards, but if this doesn't seem to have any effect we'll have a better place to start. He wants a full progress report by Monday.

This also allows time for his bloodwork to come back. They took a sample for a full screen before we Xray so they know there are no likely problems for sedation or with any medications we may need. We're supposed to have the blood results back Monday when they/we call.

Here's hoping the meds work!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Will prob. make him more comfortable if he's in pain, but it still won't stop him from losing control over his rear. When is your appt next wk for xray?


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

We/they are going to call Monday for the results of the bloodwork and for our status report. Then we'll go from there, so probably next week.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

no chance of tick diseases, right?


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

keep in mind that accupuncture & chiropractic can do a lot for things that don't move just right any more.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Another reason I paid for the full blood screen Lisa, just to make sure EVERYTHING is looking good or if there are any abnormalities. We should get the results back tomorrow.

BTW, he's doing awesome, definitely less stiffness. He's been playing with Anna and their cousin Lola, the wonder Corgi, all weekend. Less problem getting in the car, etc.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Does your vet's bloodscreen include a tick test?


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

So Xray came back---and nothing came up but arthritis, in his right knee and a bit in his left hip. 

After two weeks on the Dasuquin and Dermamaxx he's doing amazing. He's actually able to get on his back legs to catch a ball or just in general. Tonight, when I got his harness for our walk, he actually got up on his back legs twice.

No slips, no falls, getting up and down like normal. Able to get in the car. Much more energy...he's keeping Anna on her toes. It's amazing.









We're going to stay on the medications and in a few months, we and our vet are going to go re-evaluate everything. If this works, we're going to stay on this path unless it comes back/gets worse/etc. Then we'll look at it again and if the same diagnosis holds, we'll look into the new laser therapy they have. 

Thanks for all the help! It's great to have him back to 100 percent. I know it's not a miracle pill, but it's helping him be more active now.


----------

